# Oil level



## vdubjet24 (Jan 8, 2012)

Recently I noticed my oil level was low so I added a quart of oil a week and a half later I did an oil change and added almost all the oil need (which I believe is 4qts but I put 3.5👍) but throughtout this time my oil consumption seemed high because I frequently checked and it was low matter fact the day I added oil it was barely showing I put any... 
There are no leaks
No sludge that I can see from after the oil change
No oil backed to coolant
Not showing any signs of no oil when driving (only low when I check dipstick)


Maybe pcv clogged?
Any suggestions?
I want to fix this ASAP!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil level*

to get an accurate reading the car has to be level and you check it after the car has been off awhile so all the oil has a chance to drain back to the pan. if you only put 3and1/2 qts in and it holds 4 it will read low.


----------



## vdubjet24 (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah i left out the fact i loaded it the next dat with another half a quart then about 6 hrs later checked it and put the last quart remaining 

even if i put a half a quart less shouldnt it still show ??? im mean its 4 quart to full right?

I know the car I do all my oil changes and everytime is showed up until now and i always wait a lil longer to put the other half of a quart to see the oil level change 

Soo back to my question could is possibly be the pcv clogged or a build up in another location?


----------

